# Burns alert dog food



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello

I was comparing prices of dog food online and I noticed that the Burns Alert for assistance dogs is a wee bit cheaper than the usual Burns for adults as it is vat free. Protein levels seem the same and fat about the same if not less. Would this be ok to feed my senior Jack Russells with? They are already on Burns adult.

Thanks,

Maria


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

The fat content would probably be higher so making them that much more energetic, if its over 15% I wouldnt give it a senior - the recommended for a senior is between 8 and 12% fat/oil. My senior is with Orijen and thats at 15% - hes lost weight whilst on it (needed) as weve kept good controls on how much hes been getting and hes absolutely flourished, it has been a long period of rehab of gradually increasing exercise ... hes been using it for a good 6 months now and the benefits are starting to show 
I think I looked at it for my pup - im going to change him in about 10 months but i cant remember the ingredients


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hiya

The protein and fat content is the same as the food they are currently on. It may sound daft but I noticed that the canine Alert food contains green tea extract. It is good stuff but doesn't green tea contain caffeine? I know that from personal experience as I am sensitive to caffeine. 

This is the analysis for the Fish and Brown rice they are currently on:

Brown Rice (min 63%), Fish (min 18%), Oats, Fish Oil, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed, Vitamins and Minerals 
Protein 18.5%, Oil 7.5%, Fibre 2.2%, Ash 7.0%, Vit A 8000 iu/kg, Vit D 1500 iu/kg, Vit E 50 iu/kg, Moisture 8%, Copper 15mg/kg, Sodium 0.51%, Calcium 0.61%, Phosphorus 0.48%, Magnesium 0.09%.

and this is for the lamb and brown rice Alert:

Contains:
Brown rice (min 54%), Lamb meal (min 21%), Oats, Peas, Fish Oil, Sunflower Oil, Minerals & Vitamins, Seaweed, Green Tea Extract, Grapeseed Extract 
Typical Analysis/100g:
Protein 18.5%, Oil 7.5%, Fibre 2.0%, Ash 7.0%, Vitamin A 15000 iu/kg, Vitamin D 1000 iu/kg, Vitamin E 100 iu/kg, Vitamin C 45mg/kg, Moisture 8%, Copper 20mg/kg, Sodium 0.19%, Calcium 1.39%, Phosphorus 0.83%, Magnesium 0.10%, Essential Fatty Acids 3.61%, Potassium 0.29%, Chloride 0.17%, Sulphur 0.20%, Selenium 0.20%. 


Thanks

Maria


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Seems pretty good overall, they do a senior kibble, High Oats I think it is, but the Alert seems fine. I prefer to see meat listend instead of meal but its ok at 21% - brown rice is easily digested and gives energy. I might just be biased - but Burns are a very good brand. I mentioned the fat as you have to consider it with older dogs slowing down so fat contents are kept to a minimum as they cant burn it off. If your going to change him to it buy some glucosomine + chondrotin suppliments as in the analysis this isnt listed and they dont produce enough naturally when older. 
The green tea if it introduced caffeine would be listed in analysis - teas easpecially green teas are used as an anti oxident aiding digention - some weird ingredients around and it did surprise me when I saw it
Burns does keep dogs lean, which for an older dog will be ideal


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

My rough is on the Burns Duck/rice but my BC is on the alert which seems to suit him better. So from my and my dogs point of view it is good food.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hiya

They are both on glucosamine, poor Molly has a really bad hip. Millie is fine but I give her glucosamine for maintenance. 

mmm I think I will buy the small bag first and see how they get on.

Thanks for your comments.

Maria


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

james1 said:


> The fat content would probably be higher so making them that much more energetic, if its over 15% I wouldnt give it a senior - the recommended for a senior is between 8 and 12% fat/oil.


That's interesting - I was considering buying this for my dog (Unfortunately right now I Orijin is totally out of my price range) - I figured that he fit the profile of the dogs it was intended for as he has


> prolonged periods of reduced physical activity punctuated by short episodes of high/ vigourous activity.


 - well the periods aren't really that prolonged but he stays in the house and garden all day then goes out 2 or 3 times a day for runs, swims and ball chasing.
He's in no way seeming old or doddery yet, but he is on a strict diet & exercise regime at the moment after getting a bit rotund over the summer (neighbours fed him allsorts :/) and he now looks pretty good. I'm trying to find a decent food for him that a) doesn't contain wheat or soya and b) isn't shipped halfway across the world or belong to one of the evil companies that test on animals. I went to the supermarket today and couldn't find any dry dog food without wheat! In a rush, so I grabbed the Hi-Life as the cat stuff is good. and would you believe it's also full of wheat and GM Soya :cursing:
So the canine alert stuff - well it claims to monitor the fat... but irritatingly doesn't say how much fat is in it! does anyone know???
Would you maybe revise your opinion on whether it was good for active seniors if we found out that the fat levels were in the desired range?



> Burns alert is a food for working for working dogs but with a difference. Foods for working dogs are traditionally formulated using high levels of fat and protein to meet energy demands of heavy physical activity.
> 
> Agility dogs require mental alertness, they must be calm and attentive, they are not working dogs buts sporting dogs have prolonged periods of reduced physical activity punctuated by short eposodes of high/ vigourous activity.
> 
> ...


----------



## nellie_dean (Apr 13, 2008)

The lower price is because of the VAT dodge of calling it a working dog food - not exactly ethical but it seems to be a loophole that other pet food companies use.
There are alternative natural 'working dog' foods around at a saving of £10+ a bag however.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

lady_r0gue said:


> That's interesting - I was considering buying this for my dog (Unfortunately right now I Orijin is totally out of my price range) - I figured that he fit the profile of the dogs it was intended for as he has


The Burns Alert has 7.5% fat sometimes listed as Oil.

As far as my 11 yr old on Orijen - it is smashing, Ive kept him on the minimum amount for his adult weight and age simply because he was lame and couldnt exercise and I was also worried about the talk of them not being able to process high protein foods once they get older. 
Giving 220g a day, the 13.5kg bag lasts just on 3 months and I get it for 46 pounds so is around 15 pounds a month or 3.80 a week. Not bad for such a high grade food.
We have a very good specialist overseeing him, his kidneys are functioning perfectly so I saw no reason not to get the nutrients in him and use the stuff. He has gone from a dog able to walk only 100m at most to now a spritely 11 yr old. But its all a matter of monitoring his activity levels and keeping a general eye out, the fat hasnt bothered him in the least (orijen senoir is 15%) and by measuring his food hes lost 4 kg in around 6 months, which he needed.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks! Based on the pretty low fat ratio I think I might try him on Burns Alert; he gets glucosamine supplements from time to time anyway (not every day, as I said he's still pretty fit- I've just started giving him them every few days as it's getting colder) and also he has wet food, homecooked (fish etc) and BARF days too. He used to have Super Greyhound as his dry but I stopped that when he got to 7.
I'm also measuring his food - the OH used to give him huge meals plus he would "hoover up" after the kids and visit the neighbours... (getting given all sorts of treats til he'd visit uninvited... nicking the cat food they'd put down - he once stole a whole chicken!!!)... he started to be lazy, greedy and look a bit pregnant!! so I've taken over the feeding; feeding him measured mini-meals (equiv to about 100g dry) 3-4 times a day has paid dividends. He's looking a lot slimmer (bearing in mind his dad was a Newfy-retriever so he'll never be a skinny minnie) he doesn't "skank" or beg anywhere near as much, and he'd much rather come for a bike ride along the river than visit the neighbours


----------



## Robertdavid (Aug 4, 2009)

If you're already adding glucosamine for his joints, why not try Natural Instinct's Senior range - it's chicken, fruit and veg and I think the fat content is about 14%. Its delivered frozen so keeps for ages in the freezer and only costs £31 for 10kg with no delivery charge. It already has glucosamine added to it, and is vet approved


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

I would try that and thanks for the heads up, but at the moment I don't even have a freezer compartment in my fridge! I get my raw food straight from the butchers or sometimes cook up fish or offal but I have to do that on the day or day after purchase. I'm happy with that part of his diet, I'm just looking for some dry food that ticks ALL the boxes


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

james1 said:


> The Burns Alert has 7.5% fat sometimes listed as Oil.


Lol and thanks for not laughin at me for not noticing the "oil" which is obviously the fat hehe


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dont worry I waited a week to hear back from JWB customer services for them to tell me oil was fat lol:blushing:


----------



## pawsies (Jun 5, 2014)

nellie_dean said:


> The lower price is because of the VAT dodge of calling it a working dog food - not exactly ethical but it seems to be a loophole that other pet food companies use.
> There are alternative natural 'working dog' foods around at a saving of £10+ a bag however.


Nope Burns Alert is designed for *assistance dogs, not for pet dogs.*

Thus it is designed for dogs to remain alert and awaiting instructions from owners at regular intervals. Not for your pooch that you want to lie on the couch and snooze


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

pawsies said:


> Nope Burns Alert is designed for *assistance dogs, not for pet dogs.*
> 
> Thus it is designed for dogs to remain alert and awaiting instructions from owners at regular intervals. Not for your pooch that you want to lie on the couch and snooze


This is a very old thread but since you have commented I will put my comments to!

My dogs are fed burns alert, I see very little between this and burns original except the salmon oil. The nutrients of this, and original burns such as the amount of protein, oil and carbohydrate are identical. To be fair, many people add salmon oil to theirs dog's food and do not have dogs running amok at home because of it.

I obviously must get a faulty batch each time because my dogs like to snooze a lot, quite happy to curl up and do nothing. They are definitely not looking to work all day long. They are happy with the exercise they get, and calm in the house.

A lot of foods are working dog foods, an example of which is Millie's wolf heart which I do believe that many people who feed this have pet dogs!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a 9 year old greyhound and a lurcher approx 6 (she was a stray) they both have Burns Alert lamb or at the moment they are on Burns pork and potato. I've tried loads of different foods and they are best on Burns. My lurcher gets colitis on anything else, I'm sure the Alert has added joint supplements but I give mine Joint Aid in their food as well because my greyhound is quite stiff in her back legs and I've found it does seem to help her. However I think a vets visit may be in order as she has fallen over a few times in the last few days. I know a lot of people don't rate Burns because of the high amounts of rice but mine are good on it like I said. I have tried Applaws but ir gave them the runs. Try Berriewoods for Burns AlertN I recently got two bags with free delivery for just under 60 pounds which I thought was good. Also have a look at Pet Supermarket, I got 7.5kgs of the pork and potato for 24 pounds with free delivery.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

pawsies said:


> Nope Burns Alert is designed for *assistance dogs, not for pet dogs.*
> 
> Thus it is designed for dogs to remain alert and awaiting instructions from owners at regular intervals. Not for your pooch that you want to lie on the couch and snooze


Its virtually the same as the original Burns. Food labelled for working ir assistance dogs is usually VAT free that's all, same as Skinners salmon and rice and duck and rice. In fact, the two Skinners foods are very similar to Burns but cheaper. Have tried mine on it but unfortunately it made them loose. Lots of people feed Skinners Duck or salmon its a good budget food. They also do a turkey one which has added joint supplements.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Apart from Arden grange I fed uke when he was a pup I've only ever fed working dog food its just a vat dodge at the end of the day mwuhaha.


----------

